# Will a Long Agribusiness 5140 fit a Long 2460?



## bbugg (Jul 14, 2015)

Trying to figure out if a LongAgribusiness 5140 loader will fit my Long 2460 tractor? Anyone know location of any info on internet?


----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2016)

Long tractor model 5340, how many quarts of oil does it take?


----------



## northside (Nov 10, 2016)

How many quarts of oil in a Long Agribusiness 5340 tractor?


----------

